# Package configuration instruction documentation



## mar.gorski (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello,
Sometimes when we install some binary packages (such as k3b / isc-dhcpd) and instruction of additional configuration is displayed on a console. I guess this is official documentation related with compiled port (binary package is just a compiled port).

I would like to read that instruction again. In case of OpenBSD it is stored in: 
/usr/local/share/doc/pkg_readmes/

Where can I find it for FreeBSD?

Regards,
Marcin Górski


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2020)

mar.gorski said:


> Sometimes when we install some binary packages (such as k3b / isc-dhcpd) and instruction of additional configuration is displayed on a console


`pkg info -D <packagename>` or if you want to see the pkg-message of _everything_ that's installed: `pkg info -D -a`


```
-D, --pkg-message
             Show the pkg-message for matching packages.
```
pkg-info(8)

Additional documentation that came with the software is typically installed under /usr/local/share/doc/, examples are often in /usr/local/share/examples/.


----------



## mar.gorski (Jul 30, 2020)

Works as expected thank you.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 30, 2020)

One of the options of pkg-info(8) you might find useful is `-l Display all files installed by pkg-name`. E.g. you want to call a man page of the installed applications but don't know exactly which,  or you can easier target other files belonging to the package like rc script, documentation, example configuration,  libraries, shared files, licences, etc.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 30, 2020)

SirDice said:


> `pkg info -D <packagename>` or if you want to see the pkg-message of _everything_ that's installed: `pkg info -D -a`
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Is this option new?  You know my "standard disclaimer" (I have an alias `message: "query '[%C/%n] %M'"`).  Usually I read man pages very attentive, I can't believe I missed that one.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Is this option new?


Since pkg(8) was created. I wouldn't call it "new". I think the alias `--pkg-message` is relatively new, the `-D` option has been there since its inception.

As it's a little tricky to remember you could create an alias in pkg.conf:

```
message: info -D
```
Then you can simply use `pkg message <packagename>`


----------

